# PCIe "verlängerung"



## Mufflon (29. Mai 2010)

*PCIe "verlängerung"*

Ich wollt fragen ob es sowas gibt.
Da durch Dual Slot Grafikkarten meist Steckplätze verloren gehen wollt ich fragen ob es eine Art verlängerungskabel für so einen PCIe 1x 8x 16x gibt da.
So das ich eine Soundkarte dranhängen kann.

So schlimm dürfen ja etwaige Geschwindigkeitseinbußen bei einer Soundkarte nicth sein oder?


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Mufflon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

genausowas
Danke 
Gibs da Probleme wenn man eine Soundkarte dran hängt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Slot-PCI-Expre...ektronik_Computer_Gehäuse&hash=item519306b3fb

Sowas dann?


----------



## glx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Probleme gibts keine, aber das Teil wird zu hoch sein (grob geschätzt), wenn da die Grafikkarte drüber ist. 
Ich hab eins rumliegen, der Teil der aus dem Slot rausschaut ist ca. 1cm hoch. Glaub nicht, dass unter der Karte so viel Platz ist (Rechner ist grade zu, sonst würd ich schnell schauen ).


----------



## Mufflon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Nee will nur meine Soundkarte drüber laufen lassen.
Ja des mit dem Platz wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen, aber der Kühler liegt doch auch net nahtlos am Mainboard an


----------



## glx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Ne, ich meinte, dass der Platz zwischen der Unterkante der Grafikkarte, die den Slot verdeckt und dem drunterliegenden PCIe-Slot etwas knapp ist. 
Hast du überhaupt Platz im Gehäuse um da noch eine Karte hinzuzaubern?


----------



## Mufflon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

ne ich würde dann so ne Art Halterung im Festplattenkäfig bauen das die dann da rein kommt bzw unterhalb des Mainboards, da ich ja ein matx habe


----------



## glx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Habs grade mal probiert. Den ganzen PC zerlegen wollt ich nicht, aber ist auch so recht deutlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterkante Grafikkarte ist ungefähr Oberkante vom normalen PCI-Slot. 
Wenn du eine Grafikkarte mit einem praktischeren Kühler hast, könnte es aber passen  ..

Und bei der Konstruktion musst du bedenken, dass das Kabel nur 10cm lang ist. Viel länger ist glaub auch nicht sinnvoll, da dann die Signalqualität und damit die Übertragungsrate extrem leidet.


----------



## Sturmi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Hier noch eine die 15 cm lang ist 1 Slot PCI Express 1x PCIE Riser flex 150 mm Risercard bei eBay.de: 19''-Gehäuse (endet 30.05.10 10:19:05 MESZ)

Aber was längeres hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## jupph (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Hab hier durch Zufall noch eins mit 17cm Länge gefunden.


----------



## Donpollo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einer pcie x16 Verlängerung und einer Grafikkarte gemacht? Gibt es da Leistungseinbussen?

Ich hätte da sonst etwas nettes geplant 


Es wird schon kein 17cm langes sein^^ nur so 2-3cm


vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCIe "verlängerung"*

erfahrungen hab ich noch keine gemacht,aber ich zitiere mal von der webseite:Unique-Networks


> 4)	PCIe / PCIE  (Peripheral Component  Interconnect Express) in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten / Lanes 1x, 4x,  8x oder 16x.
> Ein Augenmerk ist noch auf die Abschirmung beziehungsweise Strahlung der  Bauteile / Steckkarten zu legen. In manchen Fällen strahlen die  verwendeten Karten so stark, dass das Signal welches umgeleitet wird  nicht mehr einwandfrei von der Karte angenommen werden kann (tritt  selten auf bei flexiblen Karten). Hierbei hilft leider nur ausprobieren.  Die Rückläufer bei denen von uns verwendeten Karten liegen aktuell bei  unter 0,1 Prozent.


----------

